
Learning new skills during my downtime - jbmoelker
https://www.voorhoede.nl/en/blog/learning-new-skills-during-my-downtime/
======
nicbou
I'd just like to remind other readers not to feel pressured to be productive
during their downtime. Many of you won't have this much free time until your
retirement. It's okay to enjoy it however you see fit.

It's not a direct response to this article, but to this general trend of
seeing free time as a thing that must be optimised and turned into economic
opportunities.

~~~
echelon
> Many of you won't have this much free time until your retirement.

What a shame.

Why do we work five days a week until we're old and getting ready to die? It's
not like the time before or after work is enjoyable. At least it isn't for me.

So we only get two days a week for ourselves, mostly to catch up with chores
we couldn't complete in the other five days.

We need four day work weeks.

~~~
krapp
>Why do we work five days a week until we're old and getting ready to die?

Capitalism requires us trade our labor for the compensation necessary to buy
food, clothing and shelter until we're old and our labor is no longer worth
anything to the market.

Also, because of the Jewish Sabbath, and later because of unions and labor
laws, since the norm used to be a seven day workweek[0].

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Workweek_and_weekend#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Workweek_and_weekend#History)

~~~
nicbou
Any living thing must somehow get food and shelter, and that requires work. I
don't think it's limited to an economic system in particular.

~~~
krapp
I think it's obvious given the context of this thread that by "work" I meant
labor traded for financial compensation as the means of procuring food and
shelter through the marketplace, not work in the sense of literal physical
activity.

And in that sense, capitalism is the only system in which that is required.

------
Insanity
I've taken to doing the 'leetcode daily' problems. There was a set in April
and now there's a set of problems for May as well.
([https://leetcode.com/explore/challenge/card/may-
leetcoding-c...](https://leetcode.com/explore/challenge/card/may-leetcoding-
challenge/))

It's quite fun and keeps you a bit busy.

But in general I'd say: don't feel pressure to be productive during this
'downtime'. There are more important things right now than learning now
skills. ;-)

------
tshanmu
An ad making it to the first page :(

------
chank
I did wonder where people found all this supposed new free time. 3 Hour
commute...

------
avvt4avaw
This is pretty clearly an advertisement disguised as content.

